# Fuentes ATX pierden potencia con el tiempo



## AldoZX (Feb 24, 2012)

he notado que con el paso del tiempo todas las fuentes ATX pierden potencia y voltage en las lineas de 5v y 3.3v
y nunca la pierden en los 12v

Los capacitores que filtran las lineas de 5v y 3.3 no son los responsables ya que siempre los he reemplazado por otros de buena marca como rubycon o nichicon

por lo tanto cual es el responsable de este envejecimiento en las fuentes y perdida de potencia en las lineas de 5 v y 3.3 ?

posibles candidatos:

-las bobinas o los transfo
-los capacitores pequeños esos de 1 mf hasta 220mf
- los 2 capacitores grandes esos que generalmente son de 200v 470 mf

alguien tiene idea?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 24, 2012)

Diodos rapidos se desgastan o pierden su "rapides". Lo trafo chopper si puede que se alla racalentado y las cinta con esa resina alla llevado a que la bobina se deforme pero no lleva  ala perrdida de tension...


----------



## AldoZX (Feb 24, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> Diodos rapidos se desgastan o pierden su "rapides". Lo trafo chopper si puede que se alla racalentado y las cinta con esa resina alla llevado a que la bobina se deforme pero no lleva  ala perrdida de tension...



tu decis a esos transistores que son doble diodo que van agarrados al disipador en el secundario que son 3 y uno es para los 12v el otro para los 5v y el otro para los 3.3v ?

generalmente miden entre catodo y anodos
(puestos...afuera creo que miden mas)

12v = 0.265
5v = 0.52
3.3 v= 0.28

son esos?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 24, 2012)

no se que mediste o como lo mediste pero si son esos... los de 3,3V y 5v son los que mas trabajan...


----------



## opli (Feb 24, 2012)

Pues desgraciadamente vivimos en un mundo en el que el consumismo prima sobre todas las cosas, los fabricantes solo quieren vender y vender.
 Si nos remontásemos no mucho tiempo a tras, veríamos que las cosas se fabricaban para durar y crear un prestigio de marca. Un ejemplo son condensadores electrolíticos que a mi parecer son los causantes del 90% de las averías en fuentes de alimentación, estos componentes a reducido su tamaño a cotas impensables y por ese motivo suelen ser los primeros en fallar. La reducción en espesor del dieléctrico y placas del condensador conllevan sin lugar a dudas a una reducción proporcional de la vida del componente. El ejemplo lo tenemos en los condensadores industriales y en los condensadores de diferentes marcas que varían mucho de tamaño con la misma capacidad, voltaje y por tanto en durabilidad. 
saludos.


----------



## AldoZX (Feb 24, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> no se que mediste o como lo mediste pero si son esos... los de 3,3V y 5v son los que mas trabajan...



medi con el tester en la parte de medir diodos (puestos en la fuente)
desconectados afuera miden +


por ejemplo tengo una fuente aca que anda muy pobre en 3.3v y lleva en:

3.3 volts = un s10c40c    (10A 30-60 v)   y mide en diodos 0.158   

podria ponerle un s16c40c (16A 30-60v)    que mide en diodos 0.140  ????

que opinas??

otra pregunta: cuanto menor es el numero que da el tester en diodos significa que los 2 diodos estan mas rapidos?


----------



## fernandob (Feb 24, 2012)

AldoZX dijo:


> *Fuentes ATX pierden potencia con el tiempo*
> alguien tiene idea?


 
voy a seguir este tema por que creo que me estoy pareciendo a una de esas fuentes ATX


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 24, 2012)

AldoZX dijo:


> medi con el tester en la parte de medir diodos (puestos en la fuente)
> desconectados afuera miden +
> 
> 
> ...



Si mides los diodos tiene que levantarlo que no este en la placa con la bobina del TR de por medio y si pones el tester en escala de diodos este marca en el display 470 a 650 que son rangos normales... Las tensiones de salida que valor tiene en caso de 3,3V y cual en 5V???



fernandob dijo:


> voy a seguir este tema por que creo que me estoy pareciendo a una de esas fuentes ATX



daaaaaaa porque no va, para atrás ni para adelante (  )


----------



## electrodin (Feb 24, 2012)

aparte de los capacitores yo me diría que las resistemcias que forman el divisor de tensión para la realimentacion que va a los comparadores es la que tambien falla, con el tiempo estas resistencias varian un poco su valor y como la referencia principal se toma de los 5V eso hace que varie la tension de 5v en unas décimas de voltaje. me ha pasado con algunas fuentes.


----------



## AldoZX (Feb 25, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> Si mides los diodos tiene que levantarlo que no este en la placa con la bobina del TR de por medio y si pones el tester en escala de diodos este marca en el display 470 a 650 que son rangos normales... Las tensiones de salida que valor tiene en caso de 3,3V y cual en 5V???



la medicion en escala de diodos entre 470 y 650 son normales para diodos comunes
estos que llevan las fuentes en las salidas de 5v y 3.3v son rapidos  y miden entre 130 y 160
Los de salida 12v miden todos entre 470 y 500 son mas lentos y casi nunca se desgastan
por ej

el de 3.3 mide 158 es un s10c40c 
y el de 5v mide 140 es un s16c40c


Yo calculo que el numero en escala de diodos cuanto mas bajo mas rapido es el diodo.....ahora el tema de como medir la rapides del diodo bajo tension o el desgaste que sufrio es lo que estoy tratando de imaginarme.......creo que no es posible saberlo con un tester comun creo que hay que construir un circuito especial


----------



## djwash (Feb 25, 2012)

Siempre que encuentro tensiones bajas cambio los capacitores de salida, cambio todos y las tensiones vuelven a la normalidad, no es bueno esperar a que se inflen los capacitores o se deterioren los diodos, hay niveles de calidad entre genericas, las de disipadores finitos, 13007 y cap de 1000uf a la salida, y tambien estan las de transistores grandes a la entrada, diodos grandes a la salida, 3300uF, y disipadores generosos, pfc, y otros, tengo la costumbre de reforzar si se puede algunas fuentes que valen la pena, por unas monedas cambias capacitores y alargas la vida de tu fuente, si es de las mas truchas se recicla...


----------



## AldoZX (Feb 25, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Siempre que encuentro tensiones bajas cambio los capacitores de salida, cambio todos y las tensiones vuelven a la normalidad, no es bueno esperar a que se inflen los capacitores o se deterioren los diodos, hay niveles de calidad entre genericas, las de disipadores finitos, 13007 y cap de 1000uf a la salida, y tambien estan las de transistores grandes a la entrada, diodos grandes a la salida, 3300uF, y disipadores generosos, pfc, y otros, tengo la costumbre de reforzar si se puede algunas fuentes que valen la pena, por unas monedas cambias capacitores y alargas la vida de tu fuente, si es de las mas truchas se recicla...



las tensiones bajas no son debido a los capacitores que filtran las lineas de voltage
te lo puedo asegurar yo siempre pongo en las fuentes capacitores japoneses de marca como rubycon y chemicon que nunca se desgastan ya que todas las fuentes vienen con capacitores chinos que no duran nada


o la perdida de tension es en el transfo grande o es en los diodos rapidos hoy voy a cambiar esos diodos por otros de amperaje mas grande 
el de 3.3 que es de 10A lo voy a cambiar por uno de 16A y el de 5v que es de 16A le voy a poner uno de 20A
vamos a ver que pasa


----------



## powerful (Feb 25, 2012)

Lo más probable son los condensadores de la parte de alta frecuencia que se "fatigan " y disminuyen sus características ( los Cond, además de su C, V,%error,corrimientos por temperatura, tienen un parámetro que nos indica la frecuencia max. de trabajo y la duración de ésta).
Los semiconductores ,Diodos o transistores,etc reducen sus características por temperatura, pero al enfriarlos "despiertan" como nuevos. Nunca me ha pasado que un diodo de por ejemplo 16A se haya "gastado" y se comporte como uno de 10A, solo pasa cuando no estan suficientemente refrigerados,fijate en renovar los "coolers" ,cambiar la grasa siliconada, ajustar los semiconductores al disipador y cambiar los cond de alta frecuencia.
Suerte!!


----------



## djwash (Feb 25, 2012)

AldoZX dijo:


> las tensiones bajas no son debido a los capacitores que filtran las lineas de voltage
> te lo puedo asegurar yo siempre pongo en las fuentes capacitores japoneses de marca como rubycon y chemicon que nunca se desgastan ya que todas las fuentes vienen con capacitores chinos que no duran nada
> 
> 
> ...



El trato grande solo puede generar bajas tensiones en caso de fisura en el núcleo y lo he visto una sola vez con ruidos a alta frecuencia, siempre que tengo tensiones bajas cambio capacitores y vuelven a la normalidad, la conclusión es que, soy mago!!


----------



## AldoZX (Feb 26, 2012)

update

cambie los diodos rapidos de 3.3 volts que tenia un s10c40c de 10A y le puse uno de 16A el s16c45c
el voltage de la fuente segun la motherboard subio de 2.9v a 3.2v
no tengo ningun aparato para medir la tension ya que todos los tester miden hasta 10 A pero puedo asegurar que la tension subio enormemente

conclusion: los diodos rapidos o rectificadores se desgastan con el tiempo (pierden rapides)

despues voy a cambiar el de 5v que lleva uno de 16A ( la fuente esta tirando 4.6v) y estoy seguro que esta desgastado y perdio rapides.......igual pienso cambiarlo por uno de 20A que no tengo en el momento pero mañana voy a ver si  consigo uno en las casas de electronica...vamos a ver que pasa


----------



## djwash (Feb 26, 2012)

Puede que los diodos sufran de electro migración o algo asi, como sea me parece que es en casos de diodos muy truchos o que trabajan muy forzados, cerca o por encima de los limites de corriente. Aun así los bajos voltajes están ligados mas a los capacitores que a los diodos, un diodo decente en las líneas de salida es el SBL3040, muchas tienen diodos mas chicos.

Por otro lado que tiene que ver que el tester mida hasta 10A, porque no podes medir una simple tensión de 3V??

Otra cosa, no son lo mismo los voltajes y temperaturas del BIOS que dentro del SO...

Saludos


----------



## AldoZX (Feb 26, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Puede que los diodos sufran de electro migración o algo asi, como sea me parece que es en casos de diodos muy truchos o que trabajan muy forzados, cerca o por encima de los limites de corriente. Aun así los bajos voltajes están ligados mas a los capacitores que a los diodos, un diodo decente en las líneas de salida es el SBL3040, muchas tienen diodos mas chicos.
> 
> Por otro lado que tiene que ver que el tester mida hasta 10A, porque no podes medir una simple tensión de 3V??
> 
> ...



esos diodos sbl3040 son de 30 ampers casi ninguna fuente trae de esos...la mayoria de 10 y 16A ....lo maximo que recuerdo haber visto son de 20 A y son los sbl2040 o los s20c60c o algo asi no me acuerdo bien los nombres

capas que esos diodos de 30A los podes encontrar en esas fuentes pesadas y buenas de  marca antec, zalman  thermatalke etc

no podes medir la tension o el amperaje de 3.3 volts en las fuentes atx por que se te quema el tester ( en realidad se quema el fusible del tester ) yo ya lo probe jeje
en 3.3 v cualquier fuente tira mas de 10A


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 26, 2012)

nunca había escuchado que diodos ''pierden su rapidez'' ¡¡¡¡¡¡ joder siempre se aprenden cosas nuevas¡¡
saludos de su majestad el rey julien rey de todas las cosas¡¡


----------



## djwash (Feb 26, 2012)

AldoZX dijo:


> esos diodos sbl3040 son de 30 ampers casi ninguna fuente trae de esos...la mayoria de 10 y 16A ....lo maximo que recuerdo haber visto son de 20 A y son los sbl2040 o los s20c60c o algo asi no me acuerdo bien los nombres



No te creas, tengo muchos de esos diodos reciclados de fuentes genericas de las mas baratas, al menos traen uno, hay fuentes genericas un poco mas reforzadas que tienen dos y uno similar a los que vos decis.



AldoZX dijo:


> capas que esos diodos de 30A los podes encontrar en esas fuentes pesadas y buenas de  marca antec, zalman  thermatalke etc



Esas traen diodos mas grandes, tambien he visto en fuentes de calidad media, serian los modelos mas economicos de algunas marcas, traen dos diodos dobles por linea y varias lineas de 12V.


Tambien es el caso que una fuente generica trae como transistores de conmutacion los 13007, pero muchas aun siendo genericas y tambien algunas fuentes viejas, traen unos transistores mas grandes, no recuerdo cual, si puedo desarmo algunas fuentes para que veas.



AldoZX dijo:


> no podes medir la tension o el amperaje de 3.3 volts en las fuentes atx por que se te quema el tester ( en realidad se quema el fusible del tester ) yo ya lo probe jeje
> en 3.3 v cualquier fuente tira mas de 10A




Eso si que me sorprende, te pones a desarmar fuentes y cambiar piezas y no sabes usar un tester ...

Si podes medir la tension de cualquier fuente mientras este dentro del rango del instrumental, no importa la corriente (A) que sea capaz de suministrar la fuente, la tension se puede medir igual asi tengas disponibles 500mA o 1000A.


NO se mide la corriente de una fuente haciendo cortocircuito con un Amperimetro (o tester en escala de A), se puede medir la corriente que consume una carga poniendo en serie el amperimetro o tester en escala A, te marcara la corriente que circula mientras este dentro de los parametros del instrumental, al mismo tiempo podes medir la tension de la fuente, cuando esta empiece a caer sabras que estas llegando a los limites de la fuente.


No tomes a mal lo que te digo, pero no puedo dejar de mencionarlo a raiz de lo que leo. Lee el manual de tu tester y deja de andar quemando fusibles.


----------



## AldoZX (Feb 26, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> nunca había escuchado que diodos ''pierden su rapidez'' ¡¡¡¡¡¡ joder siempre se aprenden cosas nuevas¡¡
> saludos de su majestad el rey julien rey de todas las cosas¡¡



pues asi es.....los diodos rapidos o Schottky o rectificadores pierden rapides con el tiempo y uso
yo tampoco sabia dale gracias a SSTC que dio la pista

para medir la rapides hay que construir un circuito como este


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 26, 2012)

SSTC es mi amigo y no me dijo nada¡¡¡¡¡¡¡en verdad que no lo sabia 
muchas gracias por el esquema para medir la rapidez de los diodos AldoZX


----------



## AldoZX (Feb 26, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> N
> 
> Si podes medir la tension de cualquier fuente mientras este dentro del rango del instrumental, no importa la corriente (A) que sea capaz de suministrar la fuente, la tension se puede medir igual asi tengas disponibles 500mA o 1000A.
> 
> ...



esa parte de como medir la tension no la sabia
dices que deberia conectarle algun aparato a la fuente que consuma asi podria medir la tension que sobra? o la que circula
no entiendo bien como se podria hacer eso.

por ejemplo tengo una fuente aca de 500w q dice que en 3.3v tira 33 A ( que se que es mentira) pero ta igual me interesaria al menos comprobar cual de las fuentes que tengo tiene mas amperaje en las lineas de 5v y 3.3v

como podria comprobar eso? si puedes explicar mejor....gracias


----------



## djwash (Feb 27, 2012)

Te dejo unos ejemplos un poco por arriba de como usar el tester para medir cosas basicas.

Para saber cuantos amperes puede entregar una fuente debes conseguir un tester que tenga rango suficiente para medir, por ejemplo la mayoria de los tester miden hasta 10A.

En ese caso podrias cargar la fuente con algo que tenga un consumo conocido, por ejemplo, 5A a 3.3V, vas poniendo mas cargas en paralelo y mides la tension, cuando la tension caiga estas llegando al limite, posiblemente si estas muy cerca del limite de la fuente esta se apague.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 27, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> SSTC es mi amigo y no me dijo nada¡¡¡¡¡¡¡en verdad que no lo sabia
> muchas gracias por el esquema para medir la rapidez de los diodos AldoZX



su majestad tampoco me lo preguntaste, pero si en el boletin de APAE (que puedes descargar gratis de APAE vienen estos datos y mas) no me acuerdo que numero. Ademas estos eran los problema que desarmabas toda la placa y decias "pero si todo esta bien" y terminas dejando el trabajo

 Esto me paso con un DVD que se cortaba a los 10 minuto de arrancar y le cambien el capacitor y note que cambio a 15 minuto y dije eeeeeeh!!! le baje el valor y duraba menos 5 minutos (tipo que el pibe usaba el metodo empirico) o sea no me preguntes la teoria o porque pasa, pero que me paso me paso y solo me quedo la ideal y los dolores de cabeza  los diodos de señal 1N4148 tambien sufren este problema en los monitores.

Cordial saludo.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 27, 2012)

estuve pensando en eso de verificar la velocidad de los diodos, calculo que no andaran em muchos Mhz .
pero pense (y mire la datasheet) el simple 4060 dice la data trabaja en 8 mHz (sobrado) .
asi que hago un oscilador y le intercalo el diodo ,el cual si no es capaz de recuperarse no dejara pasar la señal de ck .

lo bueno de el 4060 es que tiene muchas salidas, asi que pongo en varias de ellas leds, si el 4060 detecta los pulsos de ck normales oscilara, pero no es un oscilador sencillo, ya que es un contador de muchas etapas, asi que si la etapa por ejemplo 2 a la 8 esta oscilando es que han pasado 256 pulsos correctamente .

luego, con una llave o un pote selecciono distintas frecuencias asi veo cada diodo que pruebo hasta cuanto aguanta (cuando los leds de salida de el 4060 comienzan a detenerse o a oscilar en forma erratica es el limite.

me parece mas simple que el anterior circuito, mas claro en su funcionamiento y no se necesitan instrumentos .

no se cual es la velodidad de los diods, yo no hago cosas de alta velocidad, pero obvio que si trabajo en MHz o en Khz tendre que ver de alguna otra etapa, para que el ultimo 4060 oscile a velocidad lenta (visible) .


----------



## opli (Feb 29, 2012)

Pues lo siento, yo tengo una fuente de alimentación echa por mi desde Hace unos 25 años y esta si que a trabajado, el condensador de filtro de 4700µF 63V esta como el primer día que lo puse, y si lo comparo con los condensadores actuales no son ni la mitad del tamaño de este, en algo ira!.
[/SIZE] 
Lo de los diodos que pierden velocidad yo es la primera vez que lo escucho, yo siempre lo he sustituido o en corto o en abierto, si que me ha pasado en que en contadas ocasiones que he encontrado algunos con merma en sus características, que con esa situación con un simple polímetro en la escala para comprobar diodos se ve a la primera.
 Lo del circuito para medir la velocidad de los diodos no me parece practico, por que como he dicho esto pasa de higo a breva y hay otros métodos para *Obtener el tiempo de recuperación inversa trr* de un diodo “el de toda la vida” con un generador de funciones y un osciloscopio de dos canales y aun mas simple por el método de comparación del viejo con el nuevo. 
saludos


----------



## fernandob (Feb 29, 2012)

ha papito................con un osciloscopio es otra cosa, pero no todos lo tienen.

el osciloscopio es como tener en casa a la rubia pechugona.
pero a veces hay que rebuscarselas sin eso .


----------



## matiasdanielruiz (Feb 29, 2012)

hola amigos.. aprobecho el tema para preguntar:
yo tengo una fuente atx que en 12v dice que tira 10A, hace un tiempo lo usaba como fuente para un amplificador de auto. y la cosa es ahora cuando conecto una carga a 12v que no consume mas de 1A y la fuente se me apaga. la vuelvo a encender (con la carga conectada) y se apaga. cuando desconecto la carga y enciendo la fuente no se apaga (sin carga)..
queria saver si ustedes saven cual es el problema de mi fuente porque no pudo conectar ni siequiera un cooler porque se apaga (como carga)...
saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 29, 2012)

Chicas y chicos: están fumando cosas raras???? o han pegado unos nariguetazos importantes???

De donde corno sacan que los diodos "pierden velocidad de conmutación"??? No digo que no pueda suceder, pero ese tipo de degradación hace el diodo que de una SMPS vuele a la mie**** por calentamiento...y el diagnóstico de la falla no es por perdida de velocidad, sino por que palmó la juntura.


----------



## opli (Feb 29, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> ha papito................con un osciloscopio es otra cosa, pero no todos lo tienen.
> 
> el osciloscopio es como tener en casa a la rubia pechugona.
> pero a veces hay que rebuscarselas sin eso .


 


Gracias hijito………… tu no te compres todavía el osciloscopio y lee bien,  porque para medir diodos no te hace falta, con el polímetro ya vale!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 29, 2012)

yo una sola bes en mi vida encontré un diodo que con el tester marcaba bien,pero no funcionaba ,no rectificaba nada de nada


----------



## fernandob (Feb 29, 2012)

opli dijo:


> Gracias hijito………… tu no te compres todavía el osciloscopio y lee bien, porque para medir diodos no te hace falta, con el polímetro ya vale!


 
hablamos de la VELOCIDAD de recuperacion .
el osciloscopio me lo prometieron para mi cumple...........de 100


----------



## opli (Feb 29, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> hablamos de la VELOCIDAD de recuperacion .
> el osciloscopio me lo prometieron para mi cumple...........de 100


 

 Pues es que no se lo que tiene que ver la VELOCIDAD con el TOCINO.Pero siempre puedes esperar a que alguien te regale el osciloscopio antes de los 100 años o medir el diodo  directamente ahora con el tester y comprobar si esta bueno o malo tu sabrás!.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 29, 2012)

a ver , yo no se que tiene ahora que ver el tocino ??? 

vos pones que con el tester alcanza, pues con el tester sabes si esta quemado o no , pero nada mas.
estaban hablando de detectar diodos rapidos y comunes , decime como se mide eso con el tester ??

PD: ¿ cuando "aterrizaste" en este tema ?
estaban hablando de que los diodos pierden su capacidad de trabajar a altas velocidadees con el tiempo  y se trato de poder medirlo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 29, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> nunca había escuchado que diodos ''pierden su rapidez'' ¡¡¡¡¡¡ joder siempre se aprenden cosas nuevas¡¡
> saludos de su majestad el rey julien rey de todas las cosas¡¡



y que conste que ese mensaje lo dije con ironía ¡¡¡¡¡
porque yo pense lo mismo que eze  (eze = ezavalla)


ezavalla dijo:


> Chicas y chicos: están fumando cosas raras???? o han pegado unos nariguetazos importantes???
> 
> De donde corno sacan que los diodos "pierden velocidad de conmutación"??? No digo que no pueda suceder, pero ese tipo de degradación hace el diodo que de una SMPS vuele a la mie**** por calentamiento...y el diagnóstico de la falla no es por perdida de velocidad, sino por que palmó la juntura.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 1, 2012)

Así es, su majestad, este tema tiene una charla un poco *"extraña"* sobre las propiedades de los semiconductores...
En fin, espero que su majestad tenga un buen día.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 1, 2012)

yo no trabajo para nada con diodos rapidos (les tengo paciencia a los comunes) 
y leyendo pense en como poder verificarlos.

no digo que sea como dice ezevalla en fuentes que utilizan diodos que trabajan con mucha corriente , pero calculo que se deben usar tambien diodos rapidos para señal y esos no palman ya que no se calentaran.

yo tampoco veo de por que tanto porfiadismo, son  solo opiniones.
de nuevo digo:
"si uno necesitase ".....................

tambien puede estar que tenga unos diodos que no se ve el codigo ....... por mi parte lso tiro a la mierc.... y compro el que necesito.

pero bueno, un saludo a todos.


----------



## opli (Mar 1, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> a ver , yo no se que tiene ahora que ver el tocino ???
> 
> vos pones que con el tester alcanza, pues con el tester sabes si esta quemado o no , pero nada mas.
> estaban hablando de detectar diodos rapidos y comunes , decime como se mide eso con el tester ??
> ...


 


Vale fernandob, no me as entendido nada, lo de la velocidad y el tocino es una expresión que quiere decir que una cosa no tiene nada que ver con la otra vale!. Lo que pasa que aunque hablamos el mismo idioma las expresiones son diferentes de un país a otro.

Lo del tester que solo vale para medir los diodos quemados no estoy de acuerdo contigo, un tester para a una persona experimentada le puede decir muchas cosas de un diodo con tan solo medirlo, porque cada tipo tiene una medida diferente y se pueden distinguir varios tipos muy fácilmente.

Lo de medir la velocidad es un absurdo y una perdida de tiempo basta con comprobar el componente con el tester y si esta bueno, mirar sus características para ver el Tiempo de recuperación que tiene, pero si tu quieres coger un cañón para matar las moscas yo no te lo voy a impedir, tu mismo.

Si tienes alguna vez dudas de como usar un osciloscopio ya tienes un amigo con uno, no te enfades vale majo!.
[/COLOR] 
un saludo


----------



## AldoZX (Mar 2, 2012)

update

cambie los diodos rapidos de la linea 5v por un sb2040c (20A) y la linea subio de 4.71v a 4.85v
esto es medido es con la carga de la PC encendida y es lo que reporta mi motherboard

y como no estuve conforme con los resultados...... le agregue mas capacitancia a la linea...yo le habia puesto un rubycon MBZ de 2200 mf (condensador de 1era y low-esr)
entonces pense en agregarle capacitancia a la linea y coloque 2 chemicon KZG de 3300 mf  ( tambien rapidos y low-esr)
sumando un total aprox de 6600 mf la linea subio unos puntitos mas rondando ahora los 4.93 v

conclusiones:

1-los diodos rapidos se desgastan con el tiempo ( pierden velocidad y la linea pierde amperaje)

2. agregarle mucha capacitancia a la linea tambien hace subir unos puntitos el voltaje

3-para subir aun mas el amperaje  y que pase los 5 v por ejemplo que mida 5.1v habria que hacerle algunas reformas a la fuente como cambiarle el puente de 4 diodos en el primario y cambiarle el transfo principal que es de 33A
****************************************
( las fuente comunes y corrientes traen en el puente de diodos: 2A y transfos de 28 o 33A .....esto se deberia cambiar por diodos de 3A y transfos de 35 A o 40 A como traen las fuentes thermatalke y zalman)


----------



## djwash (Mar 2, 2012)

AldoZX dijo:


> update
> 
> cambie los diodos rapidos de la linea 5v por un sb2040c (20A) y la linea subio de 4.71v a 4.85v
> esto es medido es con la carga de la PC encendida y es lo que reporta mi motherboard
> ...












AldoZX dijo:


> 1-los diodos rapidos se desgastan con el tiempo ( pierden velocidad y la linea pierde amperaje)



Cambiaste los diodos porque perdieron velocidad o porque te miraron con mala cara?

Pero si cambiaste los diodos y apenas subio el voltaje, eso quiere decir que no son solo los diodos la causa de la caida de voltaje, deberias probar si suben los voltajes con la fuente en la basura, si le cambias mil partes pero atribuis la falla a los diodos.

Conoces la frecuencia a la que trabaja la fuente? 
Como sabes si es suficiente con un diodo fast o ultra fast? 
Son lo mismo 500nS que 35nS?



AldoZX dijo:


> 2. agregarle mucha capacitancia a la linea tambien hace subir unos puntitos el voltaje



Sabias que a las SMPS no les agrada mucho tener mucha capacidad en la salida? 
Sabes porque una SMPS tiene menos uF de capacidad a la salida que una lineal? 
Sabes las formulas para calculas cuantos uF necesita en la salida, y cuantos uF serian demasiado?

Segui poniendole uF a la salida y vas a ver como no te arranca.



AldoZX dijo:


> 3-para subir aun mas el amperaje  y que pase los 5 v por ejemplo que mida 5.1v habria que hacerle algunas reformas a la fuente como cambiarle el puente de 4 diodos en el primario y cambiarle el transfo principal que es de 33A
> ****************************************
> ( las fuente comunes y corrientes traen en el puente de diodos: 2A y transfos de 28 o 33A .....esto se deberia cambiar por diodos de 3A y transfos de 35 A o 40 A como traen las fuentes thermatalke y zalman)



Ahi si que mandaste fruta, decis que el puente de diodos de entrada tambien sufre perdida de velocidad y no es capaz de trabajar con 50Hz.

Y encima atribuis la medida del nucleo que es EI33, EI28, ERL35, ETD42, a la capacidad de corriente que puede manejar? Estas mezclando las cosas mal, no me sorprende que quieras cambiar los cables tambien, porque te diste cuenta que son muy finos.

No te tomes a mal, pero se nota que no tenes ni la mas minima idea de como funciona una fuente SMPS, no sabes nada de transformadores de ferrite, ni de materiales, ni de frecuencia, ni de un monton de cosas.

Apuesto a que ni mediste los capacitores que tiraste a la basura, en una de esas servian aun, mediste al frecuencia a la que oscila la fuente?

Los capacitores ceramicos tambien se desgastan, se ve que solo sabes cambiar piezas, si la fuente no arranca mas que vas a hacer, reciclarla?

Tene cuidado no vallas a dañar un mother por andar haciendo experimentos a ciegas.

Concuerdo con Eza, no se porque le ponen tantas fichas a la velocidad, y no dicen simplemente que los diodos, como todos los semiconductores, ante una situación X, llamemosle tiempo, sobrecarga, temperatura, cortocircuito, caida de rayo, Sindrome de fin del Mundo, pierden o alteran sus caracteristicas electricas por daño en la juntura, derivada en funcionamiento deficiente o explosion.


Este tema perdio su sentido cuando nos contaste que no sabes usar un tester para medir V.


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 2, 2012)

vengo leyendo este tema y voy a dar mi opinion, no creo que "pierdan velociad" los semiconductores, creo que si deben sufrir desgaste, en n momento lei ue cambian sus caracteristicas con la temperatura por lo que me lleva a pensar, esos chinos (nomas por generalizar) entre mas varato mejor asi que ponen componentes y materiales deficiente o insuficientes, por lo que supongo que al mejorar la disipacion y la corriente de los semiconductores su rendimiento mejorara


y a todo esto pregunto, de cuanto tiempo estamos hablando para que una fuente pierda significativamente su potencia?


----------



## djwash (Mar 2, 2012)

Depende de la fuente, porque este tema habla de fuentes ATX en general, pero hay tantas marcas y modelos, hay una gran variedad de calidades entre las genericas solamente, tambien hay una gran variedad de usuarios, llevar un aparato a sus limites no es bueno.

Yo no tengo fuentes viejas, pero si mis amigos que no son muy de renovar la pc, tienen la misma de hace 7 u 8 años y solo le cambie los capacitores de entrada a algunas que presentaban un leve engordamiento, y algunos a la salida, los voltajes dentro de niveles normales, y dichas pc funcionan como el primer dia, solo que ya no dan abasto a los requerimientos de los programas...

El creador del tema dio ejemplos basados en fuentes de ultrabaja calidad, y es normal cualquier tipo de falla en esas fuentes, lo trucho es trucho y no hay nada que hacer, hay fuentes genericas que se pueden llamar decentes, que traen buena capacidad en la entrada como en la salida, filtros de linea, PFC pasivo, transformador ERL35 o similar, puente de diodos de entrada de 4A, disipadores generosos, entre otras cosas que deberian tener todas las fuentes, y que estan en los esquemas originales y tienen lugar en los PCB pero muchas no traen, y no hablo de marcas conocidas, sino de marcas poco conocidas y chinas, pero aun asi aceptables.

Este tema es como decir que los autos pierden potencia con el tiempo, depende que auto, y depende quien lo maneje.

Y de tiempo, una fuente funcionando en condiciones acorde a su capacidad deberia durar lo que sus capacitores, ya que son estos los que sufren mas desgaste.

Cosas a tener muy en cuenta son la carga y la temperatura de trabajo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 3, 2012)

no ay que olvidarse que el polvo en las fuentes también acortan su duración por la temperatura de los componentes al no estar correctamente refrigeradas


----------



## fernandob (Mar 3, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> Este tema perdio su sentido cuando nos contaste que no sabes usar un tester para medir V.


 
pobre pibe........perdio la oportunidad de entrar en el enterprise como ingeniero de mantenimiento .
sos malo.


----------



## djwash (Mar 3, 2012)

Jaja, no es que sea malo, me interesa mantener el nivel del foro y si el pibe no sabe que pregunte o se ponga a leer, muchos usuarios le pueden explicar sobre estos temas, pero me hace acordar a The Master, parece que se desperto y se dijo a si mismo "el numero de los nucleos es proporcional a los amperes que maneja".

Es probable que le caiga mal, y me diga que nadie nacio sabiendo, y que hay que darle oportunidad a los novatos, y que nosotros los sabios, ingeniebrios, o lo que sea nos creemos que estamos en la cima, y bueno, como sea estamos para ayudar, y si estamos presentes en estos temas es por que nos interesa hacer que el foro crezca.

Cualquiera en la electronica puede deducir algo que no conoce en base a los conocimientos previos, y luego corroborarlo antes de transmitirlo si es que no es muy obvio, pero esto es muy fuerte...



PD: Por el momento no tenemos lugar en el Enterprise.


----------



## proteus7 (Jun 29, 2013)

señores tengo una fuente atx que dice que entrega 14 amp a 12v pero sucede que le conecto una peltier  de 12v a 9 amp de consumo y la fuente nomas no le haces cosquillas  y en cambio tengo otra fuente de una ibm que me regalo un tio y esa tira 12v a 4 amp y cuando lec onecto la peltier  esta empieza a calentar lo que quiere decir que si entrega buena corriente y le medi con un tester y me orrojo 5 amp  en cambio la otra que da 14amp no sirve ni para conectarle un stereo de carro porque  el estereo no enciende, alguien tiene una idea?

estoy pensando que la fuente tiene una proteccion para no generar tanta corriente.

espero su ayuda gracias


----------



## palurdo (Jun 30, 2013)

Pues porque la fuente que no enciende la peltier es porque la regulación la toma de la linea de 5V. Si la linea de 5V no tiene consumo de corriente, aunque la de 12 caigan 3V, pues no vas a tener ni voltaje ni corriente suficiente para alimentar la peltier. La otra fuente parece que balancea la regulación de los voltajes, por lo que la línea de 12V siempre tendrá un valor parecido a 12V. (De todas formas probablemente tengas condensadores secos en la linea de 12V a la salida).

Si fuera por exceso de corriente en la de 12V, la fuente no es que bajara a propósito el voltaje, es que directamente se pararía y tendrías que desenchufarla para resetearla.

Con respecto al tema, yo he visto muchas fuentes ATX y he visto de todo. Pero una de las cosas que más me ha llamado la atención es esta: he visto morir en un AMD athlon XP 3000 una fuente de puente completo de 600W con cuatro 8N600, superdisipadores, condensadores de salida de 3300uF y de 680uF de entrada, y sistema de 3 ventiladores (50 euros me costó la hija de perra en 2005) que apenas me duró 3 años, y mientras la reparaba (fuente con muchos componentes tostados y quemados) o compraba otra, la sustituí provisionalmente con una de 230W, disipadores muy finos, filtros de 330uF de entrada y de 1000uF en las salidas, y por supuesto los D13007K. La fuente ni tenía toma extra de 12V para PIV así que se la añadí yo en su día cuando la reparé (cuya reparación básicamente fue cambiarle el fusible). 

Bueno, pues por pereza para cambiarla o por lo que sea, la provisionalidad de la fuente ya es de 5 años funcionando y sin problemas. Creo que antes jubilaré el ordenador que le volveré a cambiar la fuente.

Dos cosas:

-Un buen diseño incluso con componentes modestos chinos funciona de categoría.

-Las fuentes de 200W de hace 10 o más años, son mejores y más potentes que las de ahora de 600W.

Luego he visto cosas como fuentes con disipadores supergordos y para ahorrarse el aislante de los MJE13009D en los disipadores, me ponen la versión 13009*F* que disipa 2 veces menos de calor. O fuentes con un sistema de puente completo muy robusto, y luego una regulación pésima con un 431 sobrecargado que cuando se desvaloriza provoca subida del régimen de trabajo de la fuente, voltajes, etc hasta hacer reventar los supertransistores o diodos y condensadores.

He visto morir el primario de "un transformador", por alcanzar una temperatura demasiado elevada de trabajo (El aire salir de la caja de la fuente que podías usarlo como secador caliente para el pelo). Tiene mérito que sólo muriera el transformador y no ninguno de los semiconductores ni siquiera tuviera un condensador inflado. También decir que la culpa de que la fuente muriera fue mía ya que la llevé más allá de las especificaciones pidiendole demasiada corriente durante varias horas.

Hay fuentes que por su diseño (y no porque sean chinas precisamente) cuando las sustituyo en las PC directamente no las reparo sino que las pongo en el monton de fuentes FUBAR. Las marco directamente como "NO REPARAR, PROBLEMAS DE DISEÑO". Esto en especial lo hago con las BESTEC, que aunque dicen que sólo las 250-12E son propensas a averiarse llevandose al otro mundo lo que hay conectado a ellas, yo en los diseños de 300 y superiores veo el mismo sistema que las 250-12E por lo que no me fío.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 30, 2013)

Palurdo:
lo de "diseño" es cierto y tan importante y variable, en cualquier rubro.

y lo otro: en cualquier cosa, desde trabajo, amor, salud , o hasta para tirarse a la pileta sin sufrir en el aterrizaje:
la suerte es el 51% de el asunto en todo.

pudiste ser el diseñador, un capo en todo el diseño y tuviste un desliz de mal criterio en una cosa, o u n elemento como pusiste de ejemplos no se conseguia y el dueño decidio reemplazarlo por lo que habia, convirtiendo a toda la cadena en una porqueria (por eso de el eslabon mas debil) .

muy acertado todo tu comentario -


----------



## proteus7 (Jul 1, 2013)

palurdo dijo:


> Pues porque la fuente que no enciende la peltier es porque la regulación la toma de la linea de 5V. Si la linea de 5V no tiene consumo de corriente, aunque la de 12 caigan 3V, pues no vas a tener ni voltaje ni corriente suficiente para alimentar la peltier. La otra fuente parece que balancea la regulación de los voltajes, por lo que la línea de 12V siempre tendrá un valor parecido a 12V. (De todas formas probablemente tengas condensadores secos en la linea de 12V a la salida)..



compañero palurdo gracia por la respuestas

entonces para que en los 12v me corriente habra que ponerle una carga ala de 5volts?


----------



## jmth (Jul 1, 2013)

A mí me comentaron que los 14 amps (y otros valores) nominales de una F. ATX son valores de pico que se pueden sostener sólo instantáneamente. Saludos.


----------



## proteus7 (Jul 1, 2013)

aunque sean 14A pico,  pero almenos uno 7 A  si tedeberia entregar


----------



## djwash (Jul 1, 2013)

jmth dijo:


> A mí me comentaron que los 14 amps (y otros valores) nominales de una F. ATX son valores de pico que se pueden sostener sólo instantáneamente. Saludos.



Eso no es cierto, aunque en las ATX genericas los A que pueden entregar en forma continua estan por debajo de los valores de etiqueta y son ademas inestables, en fuentes de alta calidad es comun que puedan entregar mas A que los que marca la etiqueta en forma continua. Tambien hay que tener en cuenta que las protecciones suelen "ver" como un cortocircuito el consumo repentino a las que nosotros con nuestros experimentos las sometemos, apagando la fuente lo que no quiere decir que no sea capaz de entregar la potencia que le demandamos. En algunas PC de alto rendimiento el consumo suele ser alto pero estos picos de consumo no se presentan de golpe.



proteus7 dijo:


> compañero palurdo gracia por la respuestas
> 
> entonces para que en los 12v me corriente habra que ponerle una carga ala de 5volts?



Algo de carga deberias ponerle a los 5V, por ejemplo, una dicroica de 12V 50W, tambien chequea que los capacitores esten dentro de los valores, por otro lado, no pretendas obtener todo el potencial de la fuente a travez de un solo cable de 0.75mm², debes unir varios cables de 12V y GND respectivamente.


----------



## proteus7 (Jul 1, 2013)

djwash, no pretendo obtener toda la corriente pues intentar obtener 14 es estar al limite, aunque la fuente de la IBM dice que da 4 y al conectarle la peltier me entregocasi 6 amperes, pero pues voy a checar ponerle carga a lo toma de 5v y asi checar la de 12v aver que pasa


----------



## HUKE02 (Jun 20, 2014)

revisando una fuent ATX de 24 pines pude encontar la falla en una par de resistencias que se encontraban quemadas, las cambien y la fuente volvio a funcionar... Ahora bien colocandole un tester de fuente de 20 pines me arroja que faltan -5 voltios.

Buscando por internet me sale que el -5 vol pertenece a un cable blanco, el cual no esta presente en el conector de 24 pines... buscando el impreso de la targeta me sale la referencia de los -5 vol pero de esa seccion no sale ningun cable.

Mi duda debe ser error en la prueba del tester ya que este solo mide conectores de 20 pines y yo lo estoy usando para medir un conector de 24 pines... estara aqui el problema de lectura?

Y si no hay problema este fallo de los -5 vol a que se debera? habra un lugar en espesifico donde verificar?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 20, 2014)

tienes el cable blanco y en el no hay tensión ???


----------



## djwash (Jun 20, 2014)

Tengo entendido que en algun momento al actualizarse las versiones ATX dejo de ser necesario el -5V (cable blanco) por lo que no esta presente en el conector de las fuentes actuales..


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 21, 2014)

djwash dijo:


> Tengo entendido que en algun momento al actualizarse las versiones ATX dejo de ser necesario el -5V (cable blanco) por lo que no esta presente en el conector de las fuentes actuales..



efectivamente *djwash* es a lo que quería llegar en las fuentes nuevas no se usa el cable blanco, si desarma la fuente notara que donde va el cable blanco no están los componentes


----------



## mcrven (Jun 21, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> efectivamente *djwash* es a lo que quería llegar en las fuentes nuevas no se usa el cable blanco, si desarma la fuente notara que donde va el cable blanco no están los componentes



Confirmando a DJWash y a ti mismo, les cuento que, desde hace más de 10 años, no viene el cable blanco del sector -5VDC, en las fuentes ATX.

Con respecto de la carga sobre el segmento +5VDC, la observación es correcta para algunas versiones de fuentes. Aún hay una minoría de ellas que sí, se activan sin esta carga. Particularmente dejé de utilizarlas para fines de taller y sustituí la fuente de prueba por una AT que enciende directamente con un switch mecánico y entrega tensiones a plena carga posible, directamente.

Además, si hacemos el cómputo de las corrientes anunciadas en la etiqueta de una fuente cualquiera, nos daremos cuenta que resultaría en un valor entre treinta y cincuenta por ciento superior, en watts, al total anunciado en la misma etiqueta. No es un error o alguna triquiñuela del fabricante. Es debido a que, si cargamos un sector SOLO, podremos obtener esa corriente de él, porque esa rama del circuito está rateada a un máximo previsto para dicha corriente. Pero, si sometemos TODAS LAS RAMAS de la fuente a su máxima corriente prevista para cada rama individual del circuito, entramos en conflicto con la corriente general de toda la fuente y, por supuesto, entraríamos en estress.

Claro está que, el circuito de protección apagaría la fuente.

En estos momentos y por diversos motivos ya no dispongo del equipo de CARGA FANTASMA múltiple, con el cual probábamos las fuentes switching de unas fuentes para centrales telefónicas y debo probar linea por línea. Sin embargo, cuando sí contaba con ese equipo pude probar varias fuentes, de distintas marcas y no marcas; chinas, japonesas, coreanas, etc. y les puedo asegurar que sí, en general cumplen con lo que indican. Eso sí, nada de dejarlas 24 hora bajo ese régimen y esto vale para todas.
Con la carga señalada en Watts en la etiqueta, es como dijo DJ, para secador de cabello.

Aún así, todo resulta posible, debido a que, nunca la carga, simultáneamente está presente a sus niveles máximos y, si esta carga es alcanzada en algún momento, actuaría el circuito de protección apagando la fuente.


Seguiremos aquí, seguiremos ayudando en lo posible,

Recordando que AYUDAR es: Contribuir entre varios actores con Ideas, recursos, valores y esfuerzos para que algo ocurra.

Por supuesto que en ello deben estar incluidos LOS QUE PREGUNTAN en los foros.

Saludos:


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 21, 2014)

Hola muchachos saludos, aprovecho el tema para comentarles de una falla que es el cancer del fuetnes atx, a algunos de ustedes se les abra atravesado unas fuentes atx la cuales no hacen que la pc de video? o cuando prueban solo la tarjeta madre y ya cambiaste ram procesador y bios y nada que da video? ni en otras tarjetas da video.

-estoy estudiando esa falla tengo muchas fuentes con esa falla y siento gran curiosidad por ello, la primera que tome de prueba ya le ajuste los voltajes de 3.3, 12, y 5 volt de echo le cambie la diodera del Segundario le cambie el toroide, le quite espiras al toroide! le cambie los MJE13005 y aun sigue sin hacer que de video-

-medi el amperaje en la linea de 12volt y mide bien 28A en la linea de 5volt 30A pero en la linea de 3.3 mide 14A y deberian ser mas, ya hasta cambie el trasformador y nada.

¿Que creen ustedes puede estar pasando en tan extraña falla?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 21, 2014)

Que la *motherboard* es y me parece que pzzzzzzzzzzz ojala que no.. Suerte pero si no toma ninguna tarjeta


----------

